# Eyebrow regrowth??



## fishchick72 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok, I am desperate, I want my eyebrows back!! I used to pluck & they stopped growing back & they also got really light in color.  I went to Target & bought the generic Target brand of men's rogaine (the women's is a 3% solution & the men's is a 5% solution, yet they charge way more money for the womens, go figure!!). It says to apply it twice a day & that it can take up to 6 months to see an improvement. I stuck a q tip in the bottle & then applied it to each eyebrow area rubbing it there for a while for it to really penetrate, but I made sure the q tip wasn't drippy so it wouldn't run down into my eyes. It felt very tingly for quite awhile. I did it again this morning, so far no bad reactions to it. But I sure hope it actually works. Just wanted to share.......


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 8, 2006)

woah i would have never thought of that. i was growing my brows back so i could reshape them but it seems like it took forever and i couldnt handle having furry brows!  SO i just decided to forget about  reshaping them. and now im starting all over again, hah.  

tell us if this works!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah, but mine won't grow back at all!!  it's seriously been a couple of years now since I plucked anything & not a single one has grown back.


----------



## pale blue (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishchick72* 
_yeah, but mine won't grow back at all!!  it's seriously been a couple of years now since I plucked anything & not a single one has grown back._

 
 I share your pain! Back in the day when thin brows were in I tweezed the hell out of mine. I do get tired of painting them on everyday, so if this works let us know! I'm really curious. 

I also tried the Talika brow gel and it did absolutely nothing for me


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

I wonder what causes them to not grow back? For as long as I've known my mum, she's had next to no brows and she said she plucked them to death before I was born. I often joke that I'd happily give her half of mine...damn Indian brows. 

Is it a hormonal thing that stops them growing back, does anyone know? Beauticians?


----------



## lovejam (Apr 9, 2006)

It takes a while for them to grow. Seriously, I had plucked these things regularly for over 10 years, and they still grew back. It just takes a month or so to happen. I thought that bits wouldn't grow back, but they all did. It just took time. So, maybe you should just wait longer.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, seeing as I've waited a couple of years now I seriously don't think they're gonna come back without help.  And with rogaine the sooner you use it the better your chances of success are.  But you have to use it every day twice a day & it can take 4-6 months to see results.  But I will certainly let you know if I have success with it!  But I have no idea what causes them to not grow back.


----------



## pale blue (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_It takes a while for them to grow. Seriously, I had plucked these things regularly for over 10 years, and they still grew back. It just takes a month or so to happen. I thought that bits wouldn't grow back, but they all did. It just took time. So, maybe you should just wait longer._

 
 I've waited over 5 years for regrowth, besides the errant hair or two I don't really pluck too much anymore either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as Rogaine goes, I do know that it works for some people. A woman I work with used it on her head, and she saw new growth after a couple of months. I'm curious as to the results on the brows though, I wonder if the Talika brow gel has Rogaine-like ingredients?


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't personally know anyone who has tried rogaine, but it says in my nursing drug book that it can take 4-6 months to see results & that the first results you see are usually very fine & colorless hairs, but you must continue to use the rogaine until you see normal hair or else it will die off.  It also stresses that you are faithful to using it every day twice a day.  And it mentions that it's more likely to work for those whose hair loss was less than years ago & the sooner you use it after hair loss the better.  I've never heard of talika brow gel, so I have no idea what's in it.


----------



## HapaDynazty (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishchick72* 
_I don't personally know anyone who has tried rogaine, but it says in my nursing drug book that it can take 4-6 months to see results & that the first results you see are usually very fine & colorless hairs, but you must continue to use the rogaine until you see normal hair or else it will die off.  It also stresses that you are faithful to using it every day twice a day.  And it mentions that it's more likely to work for those whose hair loss was less than years ago & the sooner you use it after hair loss the better.  I've never heard of talika brow gel, so I have no idea what's in it._

 

I tried the Talika brow gel and the eyelash gel..  for a couple months.. they didnt do anything for me except condition my eyebrows and lashes hah.


----------



## luminious (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I wonder what causes them to not grow back? For as long as I've known my mum, she's had next to no brows and she said she plucked them to death before I was born. I often joke that I'd happily give her half of mine...damn Indian brows. 

Is it a hormonal thing that stops them growing back, does anyone know? Beauticians?_

 
Must have grabbed the whole follicale. Once you grab those (when you see the little white on the end of the hair) they wont grow back.


----------

